# New Research into How Troops are Doing Post-Deployment



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2010)

First came the "how ready are they to head downrange?" research.

Now, the CF and its research arm want to see how returning troops are doing after they come home from Afghanistan - this, from MERX:


> .... The Department of National Defence, Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for the conducting of interviews, in both English and French, on post-deployment reintegration experiences of Canadian Forces (CF) members, transcribe the recorded interview material, translate any French interview transcriptions into English, and write brief one to two page summaries of the major themes emerging from each of the interviews. The work for the first set of interviews, transcriptions, translations and summaries (first post-deployment cycle) is expected to commence in May 2010 while the work for the second and third set of interviews, transcriptions, translations and summaries (second and third post-deployment cycles) will commence approximately October/November 2010 and April/May 2011, respectively  …. The funding for this project is limited to: $45,000.00 CAD (all applicable taxes excluded) for the firm requirement, and $45,000.00 CAD (all applicable taxes excluded) for the optional requirement….


An interesting tidbit from the bid document 1:  the drafter of the docs says, "Past research2 suggests it can take several months for military personnel to readjust after returning from deployment, with four months being mentioned as the typical readjustment period following a fairly stable deployment such as Bosnia," adding this latest research aims to compare the post-Afghanistan experience to that.

1 - Full bid document available by PM'ing me.  The Statement of Work from the bid documents is available here.
2 - Thompson, M.M. & Gignac, M.A.M. (2002). The experience of Canadian Forces augmentees. In P. Essens, A. Vogelaar, E. Tanercan, & D. Winslow, Eds.), The Human in Command: Peace Support Operations (pp. 235-263). Amsterdam: Mets & Schilt/KMA.

_Reference Number     PW-$TOR-014-5326
Solicitation Number 	W7711-098166/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2010)

....with this:


> This is from a contract posting on a government website:
> 
> The Department of National Defence, Defence Research and
> Development Canada, Toronto, Ontario has a requirement for the
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (8 Apr 2010)

For $45K I dont see this as being a practical project.  Most of this type of 'research' gets dealt with at a value of at least $50-100/hr depending on the credentials of the winning contractor.  Each interview requires several hours for surveying for interview volunteers, travel time, conduct of the interview , and report writing (plus travel and admin fees), for a tune of max of about $500 per interview.  If we're lucky that will net about 90 interviews.  

This barely covers a spectrum of interviews to cover different trades, different ranks, and different working locations CF members have been in around the world.  You get get more interviewers for a cheaper cost by doing multiple interviews at the same unit in a short time frame, but this doesnt represent all the different units out there with different levels of support, or all the vets out there who are scattered across the country. 

I would also point out that this likely has no budget for travel to eastern or western Canada.  These areas have much fewer resources and lower support than those living in Quebce and Ontario, which would result in different responses to questions about response and recovery...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Apr 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> For $45K I dont see this as being a practical project ....
> I would also point out that this likely has no budget for travel to eastern or western Canada.  These areas have much fewer resources and lower support than those living in Quebce and Ontario, which would result in different responses to questions about response and recovery...


Funny you should mention that - one of the bidders made a similiar point in a question (full amendment document, just in today, attached as PDF):


> Q1. We believe the current firm requirement for a sample size of 60 participants within a budget of $45,000 (taxes excluded) is not achievable, particularly in light of the need for full transcription of all interviews and extensive travel. Would the Crown consider alternative proposals about how this work could be completed, either by lowering or altering the sample size (e.g., budgeting for phone interviews to keep costs down) or by increasing the budget allocated to the firm requirement?
> 
> A1. *The $45,000.00 limit for each of the Firm Requirement and Optional equirement, excludes all taxes and direct expenses. Direct expenses are authorized travel and living costs, and subject pay. * The budget allocated to the firm requirement cannot be increased. With respect to the question about lowering or altering the sample size of the firm requirement, it is not possible reduce the estimate of a sample size of 60 interviews for the firm portion. However, although it would be desirable to have all the interviews take place in person for the firm portion of the requirement, it is possible to budget for 50% of the interviews (i.e., 30 interviews of the 60 interviews) to take place in person and the other 50% (i.e., 30 interviews of the 60 interviews) to take place over the telephone.  Bidders cannot budget for more than 50% of the interviews to take place over the telephone for the firm requirement.....


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Apr 2010)

My girlfriend; who works in health research, just thought the same thing.  For the size and scope of their project this funding is not adequate.




> For $45K I dont see this as being a practical project.  Most of this type of 'research' gets dealt with at a value of at least $50-100/hr depending on the credentials of the winning contractor.  Each interview requires several hours for surveying for interview volunteers, travel time, conduct of the interview , and report writing (plus travel and admin fees), for a tune of max of about $500 per interview.  If we're lucky that will net about 90 interviews.
> 
> This barely covers a spectrum of interviews to cover different trades, different ranks, and different working locations CF members have been in around the world.  You get get more interviewers for a cheaper cost by doing multiple interviews at the same unit in a short time frame, but this doesnt represent all the different units out there with different levels of support, or all the vets out there who are scattered across the country.
> 
> I would also point out that this likely has no budget for travel to eastern or western Canada.  These areas have much fewer resources and lower support than those living in Quebce and Ontario, which would result in different responses to questions about response and recovery...


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2010)

The British are having a similar problem, hence private intitiatives like the one below  (Lt Col Godfrey McFall walking across Britain) to raise funds to address PTSD problems on a scale not seen since WW2 & Korea:

Godfrey McFall’s Long March. 

He is doing well, but it is by no means a doddle but he has had several, morale-boosting Airborne visitors en route. Typically he is the only person currently en route who is carrying all his own gear. Everyone else is availing themselves of a paid-for 'Sherpa' service that moves one's gear forward!

The short video of the latest interview with him on Wednesday in Richmond can be seen on the link below.
http://www.braveheartprogramme.org/godfreymcfall

The finish will be on Sun 18th April when he deposits his stone in the North Sea. That will on his website on Tue 20th April, and thereafter his page live will be left live for later donations. 20% of his gains will go to the Parachute Regiment Charity so it’s never too late to give your support, however modest.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Apr 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that - one of the bidders made a similiar point in a question (full amendment document, just in today, attached as PDF):



I should point out then that 'no', neither I nor my organization are bidding on this proposal, and 'yes', Ive done this kind of work before. 

I would also point out that considering the topic, you need to develop some rapport and trust with former members before they will give you honest complete answers about their experiences.  Especially if they feel they havent been well-treated, or have some legitmate complaint, or worked on senitive assignments prior to being injured.  

According to the bureaucrats arranging this RFP, you dont need to do anything so complicated - just call them up on the phone, tell them you're from an organization they've never heard of, and ask all sorts of personal and detailed questions.  Im sure every one of them would be glad to spill their guts.   :

Speaking of which, how will former members learn of this project in order to participate?  Will the contractor be given a list of names to contact by phone, or will they advertise for participants?  Seems like the budget doesnt have any room for those expenses either...


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Apr 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> I should point out then that 'no', neither I nor my organization are bidding on this proposal, and 'yes', Ive done this kind of work before.
> 
> I would also point out that considering the topic, you need to develop some rapport and trust with former members before they will give you honest complete answers about their experiences.  Especially if they feel they havent been well-treated, or have some legitmate complaint, or worked on senitive assignments prior to being injured.
> 
> ...



Seems like a 'box ticking' exercise vs. a genuine effort to help. Situation normal then I suppose!  ;D


----------

